# Paralympic Ticket Collection at Greenwich?



## special_k (28 August 2012)

Hi All,

I have secured some tickets for the dressage on Monday 3rd Sept BUT I cannot find information on where to collect my tickets from.....

I may be being blonde but am I right in thinking there isnt a collection point at Greenwich for the Paras?

Any help appreciated as I am coming from the Midlands and could do without running around London at 7.00am


----------



## Mustang (28 August 2012)

Hi Special_k,

I am taking a group (from our local RDA) to Greenwich on Monday. I am picking up some tickets `at the gate` too. I  was led to believe that there will be a ticket office/desk at the entrance to the event, next to the security check area.


----------



## Joeyjojo (29 August 2012)

I'm assuming when you bought the tickets you opted for collection rather than the print at home option? If so there are two collection points at Greenwich one next to each point of entry to the park.

One is at the bottom of the park next to the maritime museum, the other is at the top next to the walkway over the A2.


----------



## philamena (29 August 2012)

It's super easy, just ask one of the gamesmakers when you're on your way into the park (after going up and down the big set of steps) to point you to the ticket office, very simple to find and use


----------



## dieseldog (29 August 2012)

Go over the big stairs that crosses the road and 'Mind the Big Step'  as you get to the bottom.  Do a 90 degree right hand turn at the bottom of the steps and you will see the collection window on your right - it looks like a bank.  Have your ID, email and credit card to show them.  We had about a 5 min queue to get ours.


----------



## Odd Socks (29 August 2012)

phew... Just seen this and it has saved my hair from being ripped out from the roots!  The website is an actual joke!  It says you can collect the tickets from the venue box office on the day but gives absolutely no information on where these box offices are and at what times they are open!  thank you so much


----------



## King Neal (30 August 2012)

I have tickets for the Saturday. I have rang up the general enquiry hot line and they have told me that there is no collection point at Greenwich park. I know there was at the Olympics but it seems to differ at the Paralympics. All the other collection points are at the Olympic park. does anyone know any different?


----------



## CalllyH (30 August 2012)

It's just as you go over the bridge by security


----------



## King Neal (30 August 2012)

have you been to the Paralympics? because that is where they were for the olympics


----------



## philamena (30 August 2012)

King Neal said:



			I have tickets for the Saturday. I have rang up the general enquiry hot line and they have told me that there is no collection point at Greenwich park. I know there was at the Olympics but it seems to differ at the Paralympics. All the other collection points are at the Olympic park. does anyone know any different?



Click to expand...

This part of the 2012 website says ticket office at Greenwich Park for Paralympics open 30th Aug to 4th Sept (so maybe the person on the phone was referring to the general collection office which was open even before the games began? Or was just confused or wrong?!)

http://www.london2012.com/paralympics/spectators/tickets/box-office/

Wouldn't make any sense at all to send people to a different part of London to collect and would cause all worlds of problems...


----------



## King Neal (30 August 2012)

Grand! Thanks!


----------



## Mimi67 (30 August 2012)

I went this afternoon and although we had tickets already, there was definitely a collection point just over the bridge in the park!


----------



## benson21 (31 August 2012)

Yes, its definately there, I was in the queue at 8.45 yesterday morning!!!  its just by the security check over the steps that cross the road.  have fun!!!


----------



## special_k (31 August 2012)

I have just had an email explaining I can print out the tickets at home phew! Much easier!! Thanks all x


----------

